# Would a dSLR take the lens from an AE1-Program?



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi folks,

My dad used to be into photography when we where young. His old camera was a Canon AE1-Program and he had several lens for it.

Do any of the Canon dSLR's accept the lens from the old model?
Would they even be worth putting on compared to the lens now?

He's interested in getting a dSLR again but would be nice if the old lens could be used. Could save a fortune buying replacements!

I'll check in the next few days when I get home what glass exactly he does have.

Thanks

Stevie


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I've just looked on wikipedia and the AE1 uses FD lenses, you can get adapters to fit these onto the current EOS cameras but you'd have to manually focus and set aperture.


----------

